# Sunday Special - Best Song Nominees



## luckytrim (Jul 14, 2019)

Sunday Special - Best Song Nominees

At the Oscars !
I’ll give you the song ; You decide on which movie it came  from...
Note Some of these songs won – others were merely  nominated...

1. White Christmas
  a. – Miracle on 34th Street
  b. – White Christmas
  c. – Holiday Inn
  d. – Going My Way
2. Baby It’s Cold Outside
  a. – Neptune’s Daughter
  b. – Breakfast at Tiffany’s
  c. – Road to Rio
  d. – Our Town
3. Bibbidi-Bobbidi-Boo
  a. – The Toast of New Orleans
  b. – Son of Paleface
  c. – Cinderella
  d. – Singing Guns
4. Mule train
  a. – The Toast of New Orleans
  b. – Son of Paleface
  c. – Cinderella
  d. – Singing Guns
5. Thumbalina
  a. – Dumbo
  b. – Hans Christian Anderson
  c. – Royal wedding
  d. – Tom Thumb
6. Secret Love
  a. – Three coins in a Fountain
  b. – Calamity Jane
  c. – Love Me of Leave Me
  d. – High Society
7. High Hopes
  a. – Houseboat
  b. – Wild is the Wind
  c. – An Affair to remember
  d. – A Hole in the Head
8. Chim Chim Cher-ee
  a. – The Man who Knew Too Much
  b. – Thoroughly Modern Millie
  c. – Mary Poppins
  d. – Roman holiday
9. The Shadow of Your Smile
  a. – The Sandpiper
  b. – Where Love Has Gone
  c. – Robin and the Seven Hoods
  d. – For Love of Ivy
10. The Bare Necessities
  a. – Pinocchio
  b. – Dumbo
  c. – Cinderella
  d. – The jungle Book
11. The Look of Love
  a. – Casino Royale
  b. – Dr. No
  c. – Moonraker
  d. – The Spy who Loved Me
12. Raindrops Keep Falling on My Head
(Too easy- no Choices)
13. The Morning After
  a. – A Night to Remember
  b. – It Happened One Night
  c. – The Poseidon Adventure
  d. – Lifeboat
14. Nobody Does it Better
  a. – Casino Royale
  b. – Dr. No
  c. – Moonraker
  d. – The Spy who Loved Me
15. On the Road Again
  a. – Honeysuckle Rose
  b. – The Great Muppet Caper
  c. – Pee Wee’s Great Adventure
  d. – Harold & Maude
16. Eye of the Tiger
  a. – Rocky
  b. – Rocky II
  c. – Rocky III
  d. – Rocky IV
17. Maniac
  a. – Footloose
  b. – Flashdance
  c. – Dirty Dancing
  d. – Last Tango in Paris
18. Let’s hear It for the Boy
  a. – Footloose
  b. – Flashdance
  c. – Dirty Dancing
  d. – Last Tango in Paris
19. How Do I Live (Without you)
  a. – Dead Man Walking
  b. – Unchained
  c. – Shawshank Redemption
  d. – Con Air
20. (I’ve Had) The Time of My Life
(Too easy- no Choices)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.       – c
2.        – a
3.       – c
4.        – d
5.        – b
6.       – b
7.       – d
8.       – c
9.       – a
10.   – d
11.   – a
12.   – Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
13.   – c
14.   – d
15.   – a
16.   – c
17.   – b
18.   – a
19.   – d
20.   – Dirty Dancing


----------

